# Lost pressure



## dale1970chev (9 mo ago)

I have a yanmar 1300. I was using front bucket to remove dirt. I smelled a odor like clutch smell. Since that time I checked fluid levels and added fluid. Now the bucket will not lift small amount of dirt. Did I break something?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Dale, welcome to the tractor forum.

If the hydraulic fluid level got fairly low, it's possible that your pump sucked some air in the system?? Do you have any hydraulic fluid leakage that may have gotten onto the exhaust and created the smell you noticed? 

To check out the pump, put down some cardboard on the ground under your hydraulic pump, plus a bucket to catch hydraulic fluid. Loosen the high pressure line connection at the pump. Crank the engine to see if the pump is producing fluid (do not allow the engine to start, or you will make a mess). When you are comfortable that the pump is OK, tighten the connection and check out your system.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Try giving it some RPM's for a couple minutes then run the three point up and down a few times. Then try the bucket. Of course all this after your sure there is fluid in it


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That odor might have been a hot hydraulic pump. Did the lift quit at the time of the smell?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I was under the impression that 'loss of pressure' had more to do with getting old than anything else.


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

Any luck on this ?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dale1970chev said:


> I have a yanmar 1300. I was using front bucket to remove dirt. I smelled a odor like clutch smell. Since that time I checked fluid levels and added fluid. Now the bucket will not lift small amount of dirt. Did I break something?


When was the last time the hydraulic fluid was change? And was it J20C spec.? Was the re-usable filter cleaned? Did you do a full diesel flush too at that time?


----------



## dale1970chev (9 mo ago)

Thanks BigT
I'll check it out 👍


winston said:


> That odor might have been a hot hydraulic pump. Did the lift quit at the time of the smell?


It never quit. When I first crank up cold. The bucket extends all the way empty. Lower it put four shovels of dirty, I have to reve engine all the way to lift slowly. Maybe pressure valve has trash in it?


bmaverick said:


> When was the last time the hydraulic fluid was change? And was it J20C spec.? Was the re-usable filter cleaned? Did you do a full diesel flush too at that time?


I have not changed fluid. I'll be working on it this week end. Thanks for all the info


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Sounds to me like old fluid and plugged filters. Nothing lasts forever, especially filters.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

This is where your filter screen is located. HYD SCREEN RUBBER GROMMET: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## dale1970chev (9 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds to me like old fluid and plugged filters. Nothing lasts forever, especially filters.


Thanks, ill check and change


winston said:


> This is where your filter screen is located. HYD SCREEN RUBBER GROMMET: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You don't have to change it, just clean it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

dale1970chev said:


> Thanks BigT
> I'll check it out 👍
> 
> It never quit. When I first crank up cold. The bucket extends all the way empty. Lower it put four shovels of dirty, I have to reve engine all the way to lift slowly. Maybe pressure valve has trash in it?
> ...


Here is a helpful step-by-step way to change the hydraulic fluid and to clean the filter to re-use.  

Hydraulic Fluid Change | Tractor Forum


----------

